# Best Online or Offline Timer



## davidgreece (Jul 18, 2010)

Which do you prefer? I like using Rubik's JTimer and QQTimer.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 19, 2010)

Slightly-hax'd version of qqTimer.
Other than that, http://www.ctimer.co.uk/wee


----------



## blah (Jul 19, 2010)

Pengy.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2010)

Pengy Timer is the bomb.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2010)

qqtimer and CCT, although I don't use CCT much anymore, because I relatively often do puzzles/events that CCT doesn't have scrambles for.


----------



## blizzardmb (Jul 19, 2010)

I alternate between qqtimer, cct, and cubemania.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 19, 2010)

I like qqTimer for all the scrambles for different puzzles, I like CubeMania for saving my times, and I like CCT for the Sunday Contest.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2010)

I use cTimer. Why isn't it on the list?


----------



## Truncator (Jul 19, 2010)

Pengy Timer


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 19, 2010)

I like using qqTimer.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

I always use gqtimer, which is www.rubikland.com, or gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com. Because it saves my times and the scrambles for the times.
But they are two different sites. If you sign on one your times will only show up if you go to that URL as opposed to the other.


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 19, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Pengy Timer is the bomb.



is that online or offline timer and what is the link?



Anonymous said:


> I use cTimer. Why isn't it on the list?



I never heard of that one and i don't know if you can change the poll options


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 19, 2010)

It used to use Jnet, but I switched over to cct. I also like cubemania, but I mainly stick to cct.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 19, 2010)

qqtimer


----------



## Meep (Jul 19, 2010)

Pengy timer.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 19, 2010)

Weeell I mainly just use CCT it can scramble everything I solve so im happy with it.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 19, 2010)

qqtimer and gqtimer


----------



## Dene (Jul 19, 2010)

Good to see I'm with the rest of the crowd.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2010)

Pengy Timer


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Jul 19, 2010)

blah timer


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 19, 2010)

cTimer


----------



## Matt S (Jul 19, 2010)

I use cTimer and CCT. The poll is incomplete without cTimer.


----------



## olivier131 (Jul 19, 2010)

I user Jnet but it's not in the list.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> cTimer


Is much better than half of those up there. :/


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jul 19, 2010)

I like cubemania. You can log your times!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> Anonymous said:
> 
> 
> > I use cTimer. Why isn't it on the list?
> ...



You probably can't change the options, but cTimer is an online timer by Cride5.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 19, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> davidgreece said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous said:
> ...



Agreed, I the poll needs cTimer. I'd also make the case that it needs to have gqTimer, it's a pretty sweet timer that uses the qqTimer interface but has the extra ability to log and graph your times. Check it out: http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/

qqtimer interface:


Spoiler











Graphing Capabilities:


Spoiler










qqtimer interface Mod:


Spoiler


----------



## sz35 (Jul 19, 2010)

qq Timer, cct and cTimer.


----------



## Winball (Jul 19, 2010)

I use gqTimer http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/


----------



## coinman (Jul 19, 2010)

Jess Bondes timer http://www.rubiks.dk/timer.asp
A old one but it works


----------



## Matt S (Jul 19, 2010)

coinman said:


> Jess Bondes timer http://www.rubiks.dk/timer.asp
> A old one but it works



Hah, I used that one years ago. I didn't know it was still up and running.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 19, 2010)

Pengy Timer is <3


----------



## Winball (Jul 19, 2010)

coinman said:


> Jess Bondes timer http://www.rubiks.dk/timer.asp
> A old one but it works



It does not work?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Pengy Timer is <3



Ok, enough... wtf is this Pengy Timer?


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 19, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Pengy Timer is <3
> ...



Pengy timer is pengy...


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 19, 2010)

Pengy timer ftw!
PTimer if it could take averages


----------



## Meep (Jul 19, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Pengy Timer is <3
> ...








That's an old version of it.


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 19, 2010)

link?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 19, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> link?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

AndyK said:


> I'd also make the case that it needs to have gqTimer, it's a pretty sweet timer that uses the qqTimer interface but has the extra ability to log and graph your times. Check it out: http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/
> 
> qqtimer interface:
> 
> ...



gqtimer is like ctimer without the graphs and saved times, but ctimer has a better UI.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2010)

Pengy dances =D


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2010)

pengy timer is exclusive only to people that pengy likes.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Then can you tell us how to get on Pengy's good side?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 19, 2010)

i like using qqtimer because you can press enter to get a new scramble. You can change the timer color


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 19, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Then can you tell us how to get on Pengy's good side?


Think. What do penguins like?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Then can you tell us how to get on Pengy's good side?
> ...



they like fish, turn into a fish and discover the link


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 20, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> davidgreece said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous said:
> ...



Yeah sorry about that i tried the timer it is pretty good 
I'm still a cube noob =P


----------



## blah (Jul 20, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> ...


No.

Think. Where would hide if you were a timekeeping penguin?


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 20, 2010)

I use QQtimer. Recently I use cubemania to see how far I am from Erik.


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 20, 2010)

blah said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



i don't know just tell us the link already can't you??


----------



## Truncator (Jul 20, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > bluecloe45 said:
> ...


You're talking to it.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 20, 2010)

coinman said:


> Jess Bondes timer http://www.rubiks.dk/timer.asp
> A old one but it works



****ing old-school. Oh, the days when his timer was the only one "Ding, ding, ding.". I wonder how many people here even know who he is.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 20, 2010)

Truncator said:


> davidgreece said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



This is amusing.


----------



## blah (Jul 20, 2010)

Incidentally, it's also true.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep, Pengy likes to hide with his friends.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 20, 2010)

Pengy hides w/ friends


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2010)

WEB is right, I only want it badly because I can't have it (>;_; )>


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 21, 2010)

I hate to bump a near 3 week old thread, but the answer hasn't been posted and it's killing me! I noticed that Truncator had a different version of Pengy in one of his videos, so did Stachu. It's said that "we were talking to it" and Chester agreed, but I think I missed something.


----------



## StefanR (Aug 21, 2010)

I use usually the Calcubetimer, but sometimes the qqtimer, too. I like them


----------



## David Weisiger (Aug 24, 2010)

When I'm offline I'll use CCT, otherwise I prefer qqTimer because it loads up quicker.

David Weisiger


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

I like CCT
but I don't like the fact that it sometimes muddles up your 3x3 and 4x4 times(Easy to make a mistake) . Lol, once i forgot to reset session after 2x2 and I thought I got sub 1min 30 avg on 5x5


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 7, 2010)

kyoo kyoo


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 9, 2010)

CCT, cubemania, but thinking about switching to qqtimer.
What's so appealing about qqtimer?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> CCT, cubemania, but thinking about switching to qqtimer.
> What's so appealing about qqtimer?



It's simple and has a lot of features.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 9, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> What's so appealing about qqtimer?


Simple. Nice, clean layout. Functional. Best averages of 5, 12, 100. Optimal 2x2 and pyraminx scrambles. Scrambles for a ton of puzzles. Specialized scrambles for things like last slot + LL, <R,U>, <M,U>. Can display time to the thousandth of a second.


----------

